# Quality pen kits



## ianjwebster (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I have made about 30 or so pens todate - all from what I consider relatively inexpensive kits (leff than $10). I would like to move up to better quality kits but can't seem to find anyting I like. I looked at some 'Cambridge' kits at Woodcraft over the weekend and quite honestly I thought they were ugly. Lots of 'bling' but not necessarily an improvment in quality. Plus I found them too chuky / big. 

Can anyone suggest any kits that has good weight and appearance - a qualifty feel - without being too big to hold and not covered in fake looking gold accents?

Thank you.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 19, 2012)

Jr Gent 2 s are my favorites for non blingy goodness.


----------



## ianjwebster (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you but they use a 12.5mm drill bit so I'm gessing they are also on the larger side. I like the look of them though - anything out there like those but a little slimmer?


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 19, 2012)

My new favorite is the Liberty kits designed by Constant at lazerlinz. Great design, all high quality solid stainless steel parts (no plastic) and very comfortable to use as a daily writting pen. Also, with no bling, they really show off the blanks.  They are also available at Woodcraft. 

Jim Smith


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 19, 2012)

Jr. Gent IIs are a nice size. Larger than a typical drugstore pen, but definitely not too big to hold. The balance of classic good looks, quality, and price is really hard to beat. My wife uses one, and she's got tiny hands.

Navigator/Baron have a similar appearance and are a hair smaller. They are also good quality. PSI Tycoon is the same size and similar look; I don't have enough experience with it to say anything about the quality.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 19, 2012)

Artisan Executive from CSUSA has become one of my favorites.

Iridium Tipped Fountain Pen Kits and Accessories at Exceptional Prices | Craft Supplies USA

Also the Vertex Supreme from PSI

Vertex Supreme 24kt Gold Fountain Pen Kit at Penn State Industries


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 19, 2012)

Ian, I had the same problem when I started turning,  then after seeing some of the other styles turned by members here, I realized a lot of these kits can look really good. At last count, I was surprised to find that I am making 15 different kits. None that I wouldn't make again.

But you seem to be looking for a slimmer pen with a more quality feel. Take a look at the PSI Graduate, especially in gun metal. I am very pleased with look of the substantial clip and simple centerband. Can be purchased in a starter kit with bushings and drill included. Pic below is how it looks.

A little larger is the Berea Cubano Hybrid in black Ti and gold Ti. That is a great looking pen in a top quality plating. If you tun it to minimum profile, it can be fairly slim.

Good luck finding the perfect pen - often discussed, never resolved.

Harry


----------



## ianjwebster (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you all - I have ordered a jr. Gentlemen II and a Graduate (couldn't find the Berea Cubano Hybrid) to play with!!!!


----------



## flippedcracker (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been seeing the graduate in the catalog, but haven't gotten any yet. Definitely looks good though.


----------



## Odysseos (Nov 21, 2012)

ianjwebster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have made about 30 or so pens todate - all from what I consider relatively inexpensive kits (leff than $10). I would like to move up to better quality kits but can't seem to find anyting I like. I looked at some 'Cambridge' kits at Woodcraft over the weekend and quite honestly I thought they were ugly. Lots of 'bling' but not necessarily an improvment in quality. Plus I found them too chuky / big.
> 
> ...


 
Take a look here. I never bought these kits since they are very expensive, but I think them can meet your quality request.


----------



## yaroslaw (Nov 21, 2012)

Most of pen kits that I order I saw here in Show off your pens forum at some time As I'm beginner turning (couple of month) I've had the same questions.

I really like Jr.Gent II fontain pens (dayacom) only for the reason that they came with GERMAN made nib (+$2 to +$10 if ordered separatly), Schmidt converter ($4 separate) and looks like really good quality. And, inexpencive, without "bling".
Cheapest RB/FPN with really GOOD quality - Atrax. Same size, tubes and bushings as Jr.Gent, so I can turn wood and THEN decide if I wish more expencive Gent or cheaper Atrax.

Smaller pens with a bit of less quality - Sedona (really nice kit!) and Baron (looks like Jr.Gent but smaller). 
Thats if we are talking about rollerbals/fountain pens.

My favorites from ballpoints - Elegant Sierra, either in Chrome/satin chrome or black titanium/rhodium. Diplomat in Gold/gunmetal (similar to original sierra) is cheapest among all sierras and looks nice (sold a couple of them). Black titanium/rhodium just stands out with dark wood (wenge, ebony)!

last order I wait with Cigar Ultra and Cigar Hybrid (I believe that was meant by "berea cubano hybrid") - I do not like cigars by foto (too fatty) and I have no chance to see one in reality unless I make them But last week Cigar Hybrid GoldTiN/BlackTi in Aus Olive Burl was on main page and I just could not resist)))

Almost all of my more-then-$6 kits I buy from exoticblanks.com
Many of mentioned kits (Berea only) are also available at beartoothwoods.com, and I'm just happy with customer service at both places (Bear Tooth has a lot of very nice wooden blanks).


----------



## yaroslaw (Nov 21, 2012)

Odysseos, the place you mentioned is not good to buy from, unless you are an owner 
Just looked at this site, they have good quality kits under different names (i.e. Atrax named Brisbane) priced TWICE as much as on other (US) sites. Atrax for 15Euro($20)??? It costs $10 at Exotics, if you are buying 1. If more, it costs less. And as they are made at same factory, I belive they are the same quality


----------



## glycerine (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the jr. gent and jr. statesman...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 21, 2012)

yaroslaw said:


> Most of pen kits that I order I saw here in Show off your pens forum at some time As I'm beginner turning (couple of month) I've had the same questions.
> 
> I really like Jr.Gent II fontain pens (dayacom) only for the reason that they came with GERMAN made nib (+$2 to +$10 if ordered separatly),
> 
> ...


----------



## BSea (Nov 21, 2012)

Personally, I like the retro.  It's one of my favorites because I like doing custom finials.  Plus I like the lines a little better than the Jr. Gent.  There iis also the Jr. Statesman.  A little more bling than the gent or retro.






Another that I like but is getting up there in price is the Marksman Eagle  But It's all stainless, and made in the USA.


----------



## yaroslaw (Nov 27, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> yaroslaw said:
> 
> 
> > Most of pen kits that I order I saw here in Show off your pens forum at some time As I'm beginner turning (couple of month) I've had the same questions.
> ...


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 27, 2012)

CSUSA has the Americana Rollerball.  it requires either a 10m or 10.5 drill.  I have made several and they are pretty popular to those who want a slimmer pen.  It is a snap top and there has been some concern with that but I have had no problem with it so far.  Been making them for over a year.  Unfortunately they just quit making/offering the fountain pen inthis style.  I sold several of those and went to fill an order and no more!


----------

